# How long do you incubate european ooths for?



## Rick (Oct 27, 2005)

I've had one in the fridge for a month. How long should it stay there? Thanks.


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

good question  I have 3 wild cuaghts (caught about a month ago) and wondering if these need over wintering.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2005)

I hear they have to have a cold period. Just gotta find out how long.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 27, 2005)

Ian, where did you get those ooths from? US or europe?


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

Europe, southern france. My grandparents have just sold their house over there, so no more for me :roll:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jesse (Oct 27, 2005)

Although I can't speak from successful personal experience, I have heard the magic number is 8 weeks to break their diapause. I've never had success overwintering them in the fridge! I will try yet again though! I wonder if change in day length may be a factor too? Let me know if anyone knows someone who has successfully hatched a M. religiosa ooth after keeping it in the fridge.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 27, 2005)

i had one last year and put it in the fridge for a few months and it hatched


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 27, 2005)

i had it in a cardbord box and i am trying it again but this time in a jar.I refridgerated the egg i had last year from November to April and it hatched


----------

